# Clean Freak



## sop (Jan 14, 2011)

I am a clean freak. If I get something on my clothes, I have to used alcohol pads to clean them when I am out. For my hands, I carry a personal bottle of hand sanitizer. Is there something you carry around with you all the time to clean yourself up if you get dirty while you are away from home? What is it?


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Jan 14, 2011)

No but i make sure to wash my hands any time i have a chance, Though i do usually keep hand sanitizer in my jump bag in my vehicle.


----------



## sop (Jan 15, 2011)

What if you get something on your clothing?


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 15, 2011)

sop said:


> What if you get something on your clothing?



I keep an extra uniform at the station along with shower stuff. We have a cleaners that will take bio contaminated uniforms so we cover cleaning contaminated uniforms.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 15, 2011)

> What if you get something on your clothing?



I save it to snack on later.


----------



## Soco_and_Lime (Jan 16, 2011)

sop said:


> I am a clean freak. If I get something on my clothes, I have to used alcohol pads to clean them when I am out. For my hands, I carry a personal bottle of hand sanitizer. Is there something you carry around with you all the time to clean yourself up if you get dirty while you are away from home? What is it?



I always have a full set of clothes (uniform, socks + underwear) in my car when I go to work. We're suppose to be getting lockers soon too which will make it a lot easier to keep clean clothes around.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jan 16, 2011)

Soco_and_Lime said:


> I always have a full set of clothes (uniform, socks + underwear) in my car when I go to work. We're suppose to be getting lockers soon too which will make it a lot easier to keep clean clothes around.



Both my paid job and volly job require that I keep a second set of clothes with me. I don't see why anyone wouldn't want to.


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Feb 3, 2011)

*Decon*

Uh...you are aware of the fact that alcohol isn't a disinfectant, right? Nor is hydrogen peroxide. For obviously contaminated clothing you really need the services of a professional decon / cleaner (i.e., someone who cleans biohazard stuff professionally). For hard surfaces (trauma shears, ambulance counters, etc.) the best bet is the old 10:1 water to bleach mix.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Feb 4, 2011)

We have a Special decon washer at one of the local FD, all surfaces get cleaned with the 1/10 mix


----------

